# Aristo PCC Streetcar battery



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Does anyone here have experience repowering the Aristo PCC to battery power. I use the Revolution system for control but am wondering how ugly the streetcar gets if I stuff batteries in it. OOPS SORRY to anyone that read this already of course its an Aristo product. Not sure why I wrote Bachmann.


----------

